# Webstart: Zugriff auf lokale Dateien?



## chrysipp (29. Mrz 2010)

Ich hätte eine Frage zu Java Webstart. Ich überlege gerade eine Webstart Anwendung zu schreiben. Soweit ich das bisher erfahren habe läuft dies dann ja in einer Sandbox. 
Wäre es dennoch möglich dass die Anwendung auf lokale Files auf dem Rechner des Anwenders zugreift?  Dabei geht es mir nur um lesenden Zugriff.


----------



## hansmueller (30. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

schau dir mal diesen Post von mir an: http://www.java-forum.org/deployment/94590-java-webstart-startet-jar-file.html#post617654

Wenn du nur eine Datei auslesen willst, solltest du es mit der jnlp-Api versuchen. So ersparst du dir das Signieren der jar-Datei. 
Diese Links sollten dir weiterhelfen:
Accessing the Client Using JNLP API (The Java™ Tutorials > Deployment > Doing More With Rich Internet Applications)
JNLP API Reference 1.5

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## chrysipp (30. Mrz 2010)

Danke, genau nach soetwas hatte ich gesucht.


----------

